# Wertexperten.de



## dione25 (18 November 2008)

Hi!
Ich hab etwas ärger mit den Betreibern der Seite Wertexperten.de.
Ich bin damals über Google daran geraten. Ich wollte mir ein Auto kaufen und hab "kostenlose Fahrzeugbewertung" eingegeben.....
edenfalls stand dort an erster Stelle Wertexperten.de, Schwacke war mir zu teuer also ging ich auf diese Seite.
Man konnte dort die Autodaten auswählen usw....kein Hnweis auf irgendwelche Kosten. Nachdem man dann alles soweit ausgewählt hatte, konnte man dann seine Handynr.und auch die Adresse eingeben. Das Häckchen zur Bestätigung der AGB war schon ohne das ich was tun musste angeklickt.
Ich hatte alles soweit eingetragen, da wurde ich doch stutzig. Die AGBs ließen sich nicht öffnen, also beschloss ich dann doch die Finger davon zu lassen....zu spät....da hatte ich schon die Enter Taste gedrückt.
Naja, jedenfalls kam eine SMS mit der Wertermitlung.
Ein sogenanntes Zeugnis kam nicht, sondern nach Wochen eine Mahnung von Wertexperten. Ich konnte kaumglauben, dass ich für eine SMS 39€ zahlen sollte + Mahnkosten. Ich rief bei den Experten an, entweder wird man mit mit einer Bandansage vertröstet, oder man wird weggedrückt. Darauhin hab ich dann eine email geschickt, die nie beantwortet wurde. Wenig später meldete sich eine Inkassofirma, die Kosten hatten sich dort um das doppelte erhöht. Denen habe ich geschrieben, dass ich kein Wertzeugniss bekommen hab und auch keins mehr brauche und auch nix dafür zahlen werde usw...
Dann erhielt ich ein einfaches Blatt Papier (Fotokopie) was dann das Zeugnis darstellen sollte. Ich hab mich nicht mehr bei Inkasso gemeldet.
Dan kam Post von Rechtanwalt [ edit] ..... aus Hamburg mit einer Mahnung und Drohungen usw.... ich hab nicht reagiert. Irgendwann letzte Woche erhieltich dann einen Anruf der Anwaltskanzlei. Ich schilderte der netten Dame alles und nun hab ich eine Eidesstattliche Erklärung von denen im Briefkasten, die ich unterschreiben soll. Dort steht drin, dass ich bestätigen soll, dass ich nie einen Vetrag mit der Fa abgeschlossen hab. Das ist ja eigentlich so nicht richtig. Welche Folgen kann das haben, wenn ich unterschreibe? 
LG
Dione


----------



## dione25 (18 November 2008)

*AW: Wertexperten.de*

Nachtrag...die scheinen die Webseite umgestaltet zu haben....Von Geld zurück Garantie war da eigentlich nie die Rede!


----------



## blowfish (18 November 2008)

*AW: Wertexperten.de*



dione25 schrieb:


> und nun hab ich eine Eidesstattliche Erklärung von denen im Briefkasten, die ich unterschreiben soll. Dort steht drin, dass ich bestätigen soll, dass ich nie einen Vetrag mit der Fa abgeschlossen hab.



Irgend etwas unterschreiben, um zu bestätigen, dass ich nichts abgeschlossen habe?


----------



## Captain Picard (18 November 2008)

*AW: Wertexperten.de*

der Betreiber  ist der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg kein Unbekannter 
http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/rewrite/TexteTelekommunikation/AbofallenÜbersicht.aspx


			
				VZ HH schrieb:
			
		

> wertexperten.de
> Wertexperten (FVAB)
> Alter Fischmarkt 11
> D-20457 Hamburg
> ...





			
				VZ HH schrieb:
			
		

> Schreiben Sie einen beschwerdebrief an die:
> 
> Deutsche Postbank AG
> Friedrich-Ebert-Allee 114
> ...


----------



## dione25 (18 November 2008)

*AW: Wertexperten.de*

Soll ich unterschreiben oder nicht?
Hier der Text....


> Eidesstattliche Erklärung
> Hiermit erkläre ich,..., wohnhaft...., dass ich zu keinem Zeitpunkt für mich der einen Dritten den Vertrag mit der Firma ... abgeschlossen habe, auf dem die unter dem obigen Aktenzeichen geltend gemachte Forderung beruht.
> Die Richtigkeit dieser Angaben versichere ich hiermit an Eides Statt, wobei mir die Bedeutung der Abgabe einer eidesstattlichen Erklärung sowie die Folgen der Abgabe einer unrichtigen eidessattlichen Erklärung bewußt sind.




Wenn ich das Teil unterschreibe kann ich dann wegen "Falschaussage" belangt werden, da ich ja auf dieser blöden Seite war, oder? 

Wie weit können die gehen?
LG
Dione


----------



## Captain Picard (18 November 2008)

*AW: Wertexperten.de*



dione25 schrieb:


> Soll ich unterschreiben oder nicht?


Auf Grund des Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz darf dies niemand hier mit ja oder nein beantworten 

Lies diese  Hinweise durch
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html

und schau hier
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


dione25 schrieb:


> Wie weit können die gehen?


Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V.

Wenn du immer noch unsicher bist, setz dich mit einer Verbraucherzentrale in Verbindung. 
der Laden ist dort "bestens" bekannt


----------



## wahlhesse (18 November 2008)

*AW: Wertexperten.de*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Genaue Hinweise, ob Du unterschreiben sollst oder nicht, dürfen wir nicht geben, das verbietet das Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz.

Man soll genau überlegen, ob man auf solche Dinge reagiert.
Wenn jemand schon eidesstattliche Erklärungen verlangt, hat er wohl anderweitig nicht viel in der Hand .

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Wembley (18 November 2008)

*AW: Wertexperten.de*

Es beginnt schon einmal damit: Gibt es überhaupt einen Vertrag? Ein Vertrag, ist eine *beidseitige* Willenserklärung. Das heißt, wenn eine Seite nichts von einem Vertrag weiß, dann ist es schon mal höchst zweifelhalft, ob ein solcher vorliegt. Denn die haben sich ja deinen Schilderungen nach nicht unbedingt große Mühe gegeben, dir mitzuteilen, dass dies ein kostenpflichtiger Vertrag wäre.

Aber nix Neues. Lies dir die obigen Links durch. Dann weißt du auch, wie das Geschäft funktioniert und Panik oder zumindest allzu große Nachdenklichkeit unbegründet ist.

Generell gilt auch was anderes: Man sollte nicht was unterschreiben, was einer, dem man nicht vertrauen kann, einem unter die Nase hält.


----------



## steen (16 Mai 2009)

*AW: Wertexperten.de*

hallo zusammen,

würde nix unterscheiben und auch nix bezahlen!!!

habe heute auch einen brief von *hanseinkasso* bekommen, die fordern im auftrag von *wertexperten* inzwischen über 100€. von mir sehen die keinen cent, die können mir drohen bis ihnen ein bart wächst. hab mal die seite angeschaut und finde das die kosten nicht auf den ersten blick zu erkennen sind und außerdem haben die auch keine unterschrift von mir, bzw. war mir nicht klar das ich einen kostenpflichtigen vertrag eingegangen bin und das gegenteil müssen die mir erstmal beweisen. werde mich aber trotzdem nächste woche mal beim verbraucherschutz informieren, angeblich sind die ja da schon bekannt... evtl. bei der polizei einen strafantrag wegen betrug stellen.


----------



## fritzi63 (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: Wertexperten.de*

Hallo Zusammen,
ich kann den hier angebrachten Ärger verstehen, denn ich betreibe mit einem Partner die Internetseite http://www.wertexperte.de. Bitte lesen Sie richtig, "ohne n am Ende". Kurz nachdem wir online gingen, kam die Variante mit "n" auf den Markt. Schlimm ist auch, dass wir ebenfalls Gutachten erstellen, allerdings für *Immobilien*. Auf unserer Seite distanzieren wir uns aber deutlich von dieser Firma. Leider sind wir schon des Öfteren von Dritten angesprochen und auch beschimpft worden, sowie aus Süddeutschland von einem Staatsanwalt angeschrieben worden. Diese Verwechslungen konnten wir immer schnell aufklären, Gott seis gedankt, - aber was ist mit denen, die uns nach wie vor verwechseln. Ich hoffe mit dieser Meldung vielleicht einige zu erreichen, die uns künftig verwechseln würden. Bitte seht oben unter dem Link nach und schaut in das Impressum, wir sind eine völlig andere Firma. Auch gibt es unseren Service zwar online, unsere Gutachter für Immobilien kommen aber zum Kunden und untersuchen die betreffenden Objekte.
Unsere Kunden waren bislang immer zufrieden, daher nochmals, wir haben nichts mit der hier bahndelten Firma zu tun.


----------

